# Free rod build class



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

I have a few of my customers asking me to do another rod build class. This is for a parent and child around the ages of 12-17. I have three confirmed and would like two more possibility three. The class is free I will supply everything you need to build a rod. If you want to build a rod to take home the cost starts at $40 for a blank and components needed. If you have any questions or would like to sign up please PM your contact info.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

two spots left


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

one left


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

stay tuned for next class


----------

